# Mirage Ominsat with unique walls



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I current have a desktop set-up consisting of a NuForce Icon, Mirage Omni 8 sub and two Orb Mod1 speakers. As much as I tinker, I cannot get the soundfield I want. I am hearing each speaker vs. a nice blended soundfield.

I am working with a somewhat limited room configuration. It is an attic renovation that includes half-walls that meet the roof slope so I have about 3 - 4 feet of vertical wall and then a 45 degree ceiling that peaks and then the same configuration on the backside of the room.

I was thinking of trying to incorporate Mirage Omisats as my L & R on speaker stands in hopes of leveraging the walls/ceiling, but I am not the best at estimating sound reflection.

Would love to hear opinions and thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I take it this is just for stereo listening. the Icon may not have enough power for the Orbs. Other then that I would just play with placement. Post a pic of you current setup


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep. Stereo. Here is what it used to look like. The Orb's have been removed from the set-up at the moment as I am doing some touch up work to the walls. When I put them back (or whatever speakers I use) they are going on some floor stands.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Just for experimentation move the speakers forward to the edge of the table. Back up your seat 3-4 feet. Does it sound better or worse? If there is not difference try a bit of toe in and then toe out to see if that makes any difference. If just moving the speakers makes it sound much better then reflections from the table and the ceiling are the culprits


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan. I will try and do that this weekend and see how things sound. Will report back when I have more info. Thanks!


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Was cruising around on my old subscribed threads and realized I never reported back. Moving them to speaker stands did help the sound, so I think the desk was having an adverse affect. I still wasn't super-excited about the sound, so I moved the orbs to my HT system & invested in a pair of Audioengine P4s. Much happier with the new set-up!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------

